# Neighbor dog killed by car this AM



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Some of my neighbors let their little dogs out loose on their own in the street instead of walking them.
I saw one of them this morning when I brought one of mine out for a walk, rolling around on the grass before he took off around the corner.
I saw him laying dead in the street a few minutes later as we turned the corner. He'd apparently been hit by a car and was crushed in a mess of blood.
It wasn't seeing the dead animal itself that I found disturbing, but the lack of responsibility of the owner who caused it...and who will probably be stupid enough to be surprised at the outcome.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

ugh, so so horrible. poor dog! I hope he didn't know what was coming. My one neighbor has had his dog hit and killed. the other neighbor has a dog pure white, tiny poodle, and it runs in the street all the time. All winter I would watch as this white dog took off in the street and caused cars to barley miss it as they swerved on the icy snow. So irresponsible, poor dogs do not deserve it. Glad your pup and you did not have to see the damage.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

awww poor pup , had a similar situation recently , so tired of stupid owners not being responsible and animals paying the price for it.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Dead animal and irresponsible owner inferiorates me here I have to believe that someone "upstairs" is keeping track on these miserable excuses for human beings. What angers me is that I too have seen this, like alot I'm sure, and have heard the old "dumb dog" statement made way too many times. All these people are SOBs in my book. Poor pup, you'll be p*ssing on your owner one day by the looks of it


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That is so sad and the same thing happened to my neighbor. He let his dogs out and the next day one was dead on the side of the road and the other dog was laying with his dead buddy. I took the other dog home with me till the neighbor came and got him. The neighbor kid came over crying asking for his dog. The really sad and disgusting part is a few weeks later the neighbor let his dog out again to run around. Stupid people!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Did you knock on the neighbor's door and let them know? That is really sad. I see a lot of loose little dogs in my neighborhood all the time. Today I saw a little tiny chi in the middle of the road. I slowed down really slow and it ran to the side of the road in the grass.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

This makes me angry. I can't believe people can be so lazy. The people who live across the road from my sister's house do the same thing. The last time I was there the dog was almost run over. When my brother in law took the dog back for them, they didn't even thank him and still left their front door open.


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Did you knock on the neighbor's door and let them know? That is really sad. I see a lot of loose little dogs in my neighborhood all the time. Today I saw a little tiny chi in the middle of the road. I slowed down really slow and it ran to the side of the road in the grass.


No, one of the other neighbors was already on it. I live in NYC, there are always lots of people around.
Aside from that, I have poor impulse control...If I'm spontaneous... I'm likely to be harsh, and think better of it later.


----------

